# Toro Red Paint



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey I'm new here great forum for getting info. I just picked up a Toro M 38540 8-24 with power shift mint condition (see my other post) and do have a question. Does anyone know if there is an off the shelf red paint color that matches Toro red like Rustoleum or Krylon etc.. Like I said mint condition but does have a very few minor scratches I'd like to take care of. Thanks Tim


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

i got mine from menards apple red by rustoleum. its the exact color toro uses.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I believe I had red somewhere a couple years back that Toro has used a couple different shades of red over the years.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks I'll try the rustoleum. Mine's a 1998 vintage and like I said mint still had nibs on the tires, like new muffler no rust (I'd like to keep it that way) One of those few times I ran across a deal like that at the right moment with cash to get it. It was built in the USA with more steel than my wife's car. So hopefully a good long lasting unit.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

I think Tractor Supply stocks paint matching most equipment.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I was at the Toro dealer a few moths back and picked up a spray can (12 oz, I think) for my new ZTR mower. I think they had three different colors, depending upon the year. It was $9.95, which is a little pricey, but at least I didn't have the hastle of trying to track it down. Of course, I could have asked here or on the Lawnmowerforum.com, and saved a few bucks and the hastle....
Bruce


----------

